# Companion show . Glasgow 5/6



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

In Aid of (Therapet) Canine Concern Scotland Trust  Scottish Charity No SC014924
(Held under Kennel Club Rules & Regulations)

Sunday 5th June 2011 Queens Park Recreational Park, Queens Drive, Glasgow. (Car Parking next to Showground in Park)

ENTRIES from 10:30 a.m. at Show JUDGING commences 11:30 a.m.

Dogs need not be registered at the Kennel Club.

Only undocked dogs and legally docked dogs may be entered for exhibition at this show.

PRIZE CERTIFICATE & DOG FOOD plus ROSETTE, for first SIX places in ALL classes.

Judging starts at 11:30 a.m.

Pedigree Judge: Mrs. Irene McManus (Metexa)

PEDIGREE CLASSES

Entry £2.00 per class, includes a Prize Draw Ticket

Class 1 ANY VARIETY PUPPY: 6 to 12 months

Winner receives SPECIAL ROSETTE

Class 2 ANY VARIETY SPORTING: Gundog, Hound, Terrier)
Class 3 ANY VARIETY NON-SPORTING: (Pastoral, Toy, Utility, Working)
Class 4 ANY VARIETY OPEN: (All Breeds)
ROAD SAFETY OBEDIENCE ~ In Separate Rings 

Entry £2.00 per class, includes a Prize Draw Ticket 

Class 5 BEGINNERS 
Class 6 INTERMEDIATE
Class 7 ADVANCED 
Class 8 SENIOR ADVANCED
Class 9 ADVANCED OUTDOORS

NOVELTY CLASSES ~ 3:30 p.m. (approx) 

Open to ALL dogs whether pedigree or cross-bred. To take part in these classes just come to the ring with your dog and £1.00 when each class is called.

Class 10 DOG WITH WAGGIEST TAIL 
Class 11 BEST SIX LEGS ~ Four canine & two human!
Class 12 CHILDRENS HANDLING 
Class 13 BEST CROSS-BRED DOG
Class 14 BEST VETERAN DOG ~ Over 6 years of age


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

just down the road from me. im not going though sadly, as im working this weekend. my folks might go with the dogs if they are not doing anything else.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

shame you have to work. hope your parents enjoy the show.


----------



## Nessie162 (Jul 16, 2010)

I might go, and show my girl at Junior Handling... 
Do you know if there is any age limit for this class??


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

sorry no . i was crossposting it.


----------



## Nessie162 (Jul 16, 2010)

See for the companion show, do I need to have a show lead, or just normal collar and lead??  thanks xxx


----------

